# 20hp 4-stroke vs. 25hp 2-stroke



## moloch16 (May 11, 2011)

I have a Lowes L1440M with no motor. Need to decide between a 25hp 2-stroke and 20hp 4-stroke. Both motors weigh the same (around 114lb), will the extra 5hp make a big difference? Boat was made in 1991 and is rated for 25hp. If you buy the same boat today it is only rated for 20hp. My guess is they are taking the additional weight of 4-stroke motors into consideration when rating the max hp with boats bought today.

Anyhow, I'm not terribly worried about zipping down the lake at 100mph but I do want to get up on plane with two adults or one adult and 2 kids. I'm not decking the boat or anything fancy. I like the fact that 4-stroke run cleaner and idle better.

What would you do?


----------



## crkdltr (May 11, 2011)

moloch16 said:


> I have a Lowes L1440M with no motor. Need to decide between a 25hp 2-stroke and 20hp 4-stroke. Both motors weigh the same (around 114lb), will the extra 5hp make a big difference? Boat was made in 1991 and is rated for 25hp. If you buy the same boat today it is only rated for 20hp. My guess is they are taking the additional weight of 4-stroke motors into consideration when rating the max hp with boats bought today.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm not terribly worried about zipping down the lake at 100mph but I do want to get up on plane with two adults or one adult and 2 kids. I'm not decking the boat or anything fancy. I like the fact that 4-stroke run cleaner and idle better.
> 
> What would you do?




If cost isn't an issue then I would go the 4-stroke route just for the same factors you mentioned. Also, should be easier to troubleshoot and repair compared to temperamental 2-stroke motors. Maybe even better fuel economy and no oil blending or oil injection.


----------



## charlietuna (May 11, 2011)

given the emissions laws that are coming down the pike (and even if they haven't gotten to your area yet, it's a safe bet they will), the 4 stroke is a better bet in my eyes...also, I'm a newbie to boats, but i would assume that like motorcycles and ATVs, the four stroke has more torque than the oil burner, which means better fuel mileage and a better, broader and flatter power curve, which means you don't have to run it at WFO to make the boat move.....again, I'm a newbie to boats, so if I'm wrong, somebody please re-direct me....

/plus, mixing oil/gas is a pita.....


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 11, 2011)

2 stroke will have a lot more torque than the 4 stroke, especially being 5HP more. Depending on the model, the 25 will probably run circles arounf the 20. And if getting on a plane with more than one person in the boat is your priority, I would go with the 2 stroke 25. The 20 will definitly be cleaner, smoother at idle, and more fuel efficient. Either way, I think either of the motors would do the job(as far as getting on a plane). The 2 stroke would ge on a plane quicker. I would go for the one with the extra go-juice, but thats just me.

What year, make and model motors are you looking at?


----------



## bcbouy (May 11, 2011)

the choice is easy. quiet or loud.


----------



## KRS62 (May 11, 2011)

I would go with the 2 stroke for sure. I dread the day i have to own a 4 stroke!

KRS


----------



## moloch16 (May 11, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> What year, make and model motors are you looking at?


I'm open to buying new if I go the 20hp 4-stroke route (Yammy or Mercury).

As far as 2-strokes 25hp I'd prefer a Yammy, no more than 15 years old. Also, strongly considering this Mercury 25hp 2-Stroke Sea Pro


----------



## ckr74 (May 11, 2011)

2 stroke--less moving parts. Plus you don't get the scent with 4 stroke.


----------



## Whitedog (May 11, 2011)

No contest, 25 2 stroke blows the 4 stroke away.


----------



## basstender10.6 (May 11, 2011)

I would go with the 25hp 2 stroke because the weight in the boat adds up quickly and the yam 25hp 2 stroke is a beast.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (May 12, 2011)

moloch16 said:


> nathanielrthomas said:
> 
> 
> > What year, make and model motors are you looking at?
> ...




I like that merc... good price too


----------



## PartsMan (May 12, 2011)

moloch16 said:


> Anyhow, I'm not terribly worried about zipping down the lake at 100mph but I do want to get up on plane with two adults or one adult and 2 kids. I'm not decking the boat or anything fancy. I like the fact that 4-stroke run cleaner and idle better.



I got my 1655 on plane with a 20hp 2 stroke this weekend with three adults and two kids.


----------



## moloch16 (May 12, 2011)

nathanielrthomas said:


> I like that merc... good price too


If it was electric start it would be a done deal. I'm really tired of yanking on a rope, really hoping to get electric start.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 12, 2011)

I would go with the 4 stroke if I were you. Emissions is one reason, an I love my 2-strokes, but times are chaning and the EPA is even requiring that 4-strokes have catalytic converters on them soon, new stern drives already have to have them. They are pushing hard to rid the world of the 2-strokes.

Either one will push it on plane, the 4 is MUCH quieter and will definately have better fuel economy and less emissions into the air and water. A 2 will leap out of the hole faster but they will be about the same once up and running down the lake.

Keep us posted
Bufford


----------



## Zum (May 12, 2011)

I disagree with them trying to get rid of 2 strokes.
As long as motors meet emission standards(EPA/whatever),they will be here.
Etec is a 2 stroke(as clean or cleaner then 4 strokes),I don't think they are going anywhere soon,plus all the new EFI 2 strokes probably meet the standards as well.

I like the 25hp but if you think theres going to be bans on older dirty 2 strokes the 20hp may be a better option.
I think there would be a big difference in preformance though,some smaller 4 strokes are real slow out the hole.


----------



## KRS62 (May 12, 2011)

If 2 strokes are banned, I would expect it would only effect NEW sales and would not let that effect a buying decision today. 

KRS


----------



## Nussy (May 12, 2011)

Do the deuce!


----------



## Pappy (May 12, 2011)

Guarantee that if you had two identical boats side by side the 25 two stroke would put the other one on the trailer in both acceleration and top end. Noise was mentioned earlier. Both engines will be around the same decibel at WOT but the 4 stroke wins when idling or off idle. Bad part about the 4 strokes (other than the fact they just sound so boring while running) is the cost of repairing one. Let one sit for a season while the gas goes bad and you'll wish you hadn't done that. As far as an out and out ban on two-strokes, I don't see that coming down the pike. The older engines will be allowed to run until they are retired and the Marine industry is fighting the good fight every day to keep the liberal idiots in Washington from over regulating the industry and finishiing it off.


----------



## Mike P (May 13, 2011)

Another vote for the 2 stroke. The extra 5 hp will be noticed. I had a 2 stroke 20 and now a 2 stroke 25 and there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## fishhawk (May 16, 2011)

Ever heard of a "suzuki"?


----------



## hkmp5s (May 17, 2011)

fishhawk said:


> Ever heard of a "suzuki"?



Yea. I think i'm missing your point. :-k


----------



## fishhawk (May 17, 2011)

suzuki! #1, hands down, proven itself many times in the louisana bayou!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 18, 2011)

One consideration there would be around these parts is lakes with HP restrictions. There are a good many lakes with a 20HP limit.


----------



## reedjj (May 18, 2011)

I am a 2 stroke fan when it comes to outboards and dirtbikes. Light wieght, reliable, and easy to work on.

The current Merc 25hp 4 stroke weighs 157lbs (dry). and costs about $4,200.00 new (thats what I was quoted).

My 1999 Merc 25hp 2 stroke weighs 119lbs. and cost me $750.00

I have seen more than one thread on here about 25hp 4 strokes that won't get a 14ft Tracker Grizzley on plane with just a little weight in them. 

My 25hp 2 smoker will get my 15ft Alumacraft on plane and run 25mph with over 750lbs of people, plus another 200lbs of plywoodflooring and front deck, gear, cooler, and gas. 30mph with just me and the dog! And thats with a bent up chipped old prop!

If thats not reason enough, I know I don't want another 50lbs hanging off the back of my transom. 

The only way I would have a 4 stroke is if it was given to me, or I had a boat big enough to hang a Verado off the back.

Just my personal preference. I may change my mind one day though!


----------



## J.P. (May 18, 2011)

i vote for 2-stroke. better power to weight ration. 
emissions can be reduced by keeping the motor in tip top shape and making sure you use the right fuel mix. i'm all for environment protection, but oil in the water is blown out of proportion by some environmentalists, even big oilspills get eaten away by microbes, so your rainbow film should disappear quite fast.


----------



## moloch16 (May 20, 2011)

Ok I'm going for the 25hp 2-stroke. Thanks for all the feedback. Now for excruciating search to find a good motor. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mike P (May 20, 2011)

Here is a brand new Merc https://smalloutboards.com/m99.htm


----------



## MrtyMrtn (May 22, 2011)

My vote is for the 2 stroke.... If you are going to go four stroke I would look at the Suzuki. Best gas milage. https://www.suzukimarine.com/df25/


----------



## minicuda (May 22, 2011)

i vote for the deuce!


----------



## moloch16 (May 24, 2011)

Alright, just ordered a brand new 25hp 2-stroke Yamaha motor. That should do the trick. I'll post pictures of me hugging and kissing it when it gets here


----------



## moloch16 (Jun 20, 2011)

FINALLY got to try out my new 25hp 2-strokey Yammy. All I can say is :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: that engine is no joke! I was breaking in the engine so didn't get past half-throttle and I was flying down the lake. My previous 9.9hp engine was a joke compared to this monster. Not sure how often I'll go WOT, it's on a little 1440MV. Anyhow, very happy with the 2-stroke decision =D>


----------

